# Fenix TK10 Review (Pics added 3/25 8:30pm)



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

I got my TK10 from http://fenix-store.com a little early so I could check it out and put together a review. I had planned on getting this light so it was nice to be able to get one so soon! You can now pre-order the light on this page: https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=433

We have all been following the rumors of the TK10, and then checking out the pictures making their way around CPF. It was nice to see what looked like improvements over the Fenix T1, improvements that many of us on CPF requested, and Fenix listened to us! 

My first impression of the TK10 was how much better it felt in my hand. The tail switch is easy to operate with out the long prongs the T1 sported. While I kind of like the SS bezel on the T1, it was always kind of sharp and digging into my hands or fingers. The TK10's bezel is much smoother and easy on the hands.  The addition of the tactical grip is nice for those who prefer the Rogers grip, etc. I also like the optional orange ring for those of us who do not need the tactical grip ring, although I'm not sure which way I'll leave it set up yet. I kind of like the grip ring, but for pocket carry I'd switch to the orange ring. The orange ring would also help you find the light if you dropped it somewhere dark. 

The biggest improvement for me is I find the TK10 much easier to change modes. The T1 was always a little tough due to the big clip. With the T1 you had to turn the body tube, and the clip wasn't attached to it. So the clip would rub on it, there wasn't a lot of surface area to get a grip on, etc. With the TK10 you can grab onto the body, and the collar below the head, and then twist the head. 

Another improvement is the beam quality. The TK10 appears to have a slightly heavier textured reflector than my T1, which results in a tad bit less lux in the hot spot, but it has a cleaner beam with no dark halo visible to me. It also has the newer Chinese assembled Cree with the silver backing around the die. 

Also with the TK10 the clip is optional, and you also have the option of a black or orange tail switch cover. I find the clip on the TK10 to be a little small. I would like to see Fenix offer a larger clip that would simply attach with the same two screws the current clip attaches with. With the orange ring installed, in place of the tactical grip, the clip could be longer and come down to the orange ring. However, the included clip works well enough for now. A lanyard, spare screws, and an Allan wrench are also included. 

Well, let's get to some pictures!

I figured I might as well give the TK10 a bath before its photo shoot! So I filled up my utility sink to full capacity, giving me about 1 foot of water to submerge the TK10 into. The TK10 was probably thinking "Is this all you've got?" as it didn't phase the TK10 in the least. After drying it off and taking it apart, not a drop of water was found inside:






I figure there will be all kinds of reviews, so I just tried to take a lot of clear pictures of the TK10 for everyone to enjoy. I haven't had a chance to take many beam shots yet, those will follow in the coming days. 

I had some issues with my camera's white balance, so there maybe some variation in the appearance of the TK10. It is Fenix's olive HA, but to me it looks dark grey with a hint of olive drab. I like it, and it looks nice with the orange accessories. These first pictures show the TK10 with the tactical grip removed, and the orange filler ring in its place. As always, you can click on the pics for a larger view on Google's Picasa website and once there you can click the magnifier to zoom in even more:

































Here's the clip:












Reverse polarity protection seen here:




Tail cap:




Nice beefy o-rings, especially the one by the head:








Tail cap threads:




Threads for head are internal:




Here is the switch out of the tail cap:




Empty tail cap:





Here are the tail switch cover and washers that hold it in place. The plastic washer goes against the rubber switch cover, and I assume this is to make a better seal as a metal washer could bend, dent, and allow water to leak in. In this arrangement the plastic will stay flat, and the metal washer will hold it down, and may make contact with the switch and tail cap:





Here are the accessories the TK10 comes with. Here we see the two rubber tail switch covers, tactical grip, clip, 2 sets of screws for the pocket clip, allan wrench, spare o-rings, orange ring to replace tactical grip, and lanyard:





Time to take off the orange ring and put on the tactical grip! This is the body tube without the orange ring or tactical grip, showing the bare threads:





TK10 back together with the tactical grip and black tail switch cover:













































TK10 with the T1:












TK10's clip lying in the T1's clip:





P2D, TK10, T1:








Quick beam shot:




Updates:

I wanted to add that I am using AW R123A's in my TK10 and they fit fine.

Here are some in hand shots:













Other shots:













3/25/2008 8:30PM EST UPDATE - Here are some new beamshots:

Control (Location, my messy garage):




Just for fun, the Fenix E0 (hot spot is actually ro the right of the shiney insulation, hehe):




Fenix TK10 MAX:


----------



## Federal LG (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Outstanding pictures Wade!!

Nice job! :thumbsup:

I just didn´t understand... what is that orange ring in light´s body ??


----------



## primox1 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Thanks!
Marvelous pictures Wade


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



Federal LG said:


> I just didn´t understand... what is that orange ring in light´s body ??


 
If you remove the tactical grip ring, the orange ring threads over the exposed threads where the tactical grip ring used to be. For me, I like the orange. Others may have preferred a matching olive HA ring. Maybe Fenix will make some available.  The tactical grip ring threads could be used for other accessories I'd imagine. Maybe they will have a way to screw it onto a gun mount or something?


----------



## jake25 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

does the tk10 roll w/o that ring wade?

and, you know my favorite question, is there a way is can tail stand?


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



jake25 said:


> does the tk10 roll w/o that ring wade?
> 
> and, you know my favorite question, is there a way is can tail stand?


 
Yeah, the TK10 can roll without the tactical grip. It won't tailstand, since it's been more properly designed for tactical use. The T1 could tailstand, but it caught flack for the tail switch not being exposed enough for being classified as tactical light.

Also, for those who don't like the orange ring, you can remove the tactical grip and just leave the threads exposed. They are anodoized, and they can be seen in one of my pictures. The light doesn't look that bad with the threads exposed, but I guess you leave them more vunerable to damage. 

You can also screw the grip ring on in either direction.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

hey wade, fantastic review...any chance the T1 head fits on the Tk10? i like the SS bezel...

hopefully mine will be there when i get home today...:candle:

Crenshaw


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



Crenshaw said:


> hey wade, fantastic review...any chance the T1 head fits on the Tk10? i like the SS bezel...
> 
> hopefully mine will be there when i get home today...:candle:
> 
> Crenshaw


 
I don't know, I have an early T1, and I have never gotten the head off.


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

oh yeah...forgot most people couldnt get the head of a T1, heh, maybe ill be the first to try...:devil:

Crenshaw


----------



## werdnawee (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Awesomes pictures as always.

Can't wait to get mine but....

does anyone have pictures of a Black TK10? In all the review, I have only seen Olive ones (which looks good anyway)

Even the pre-order for a Black one at Fenix-store has an Olive one pictured.

So just deciding which colour I should get before I place my order.

Thanks


----------



## husky20 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Get the black one i think its going to look killer.that is the color im going to get.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



husky20 said:


> Get the black one i think its going to look killer.that is the color im going to get.


when it gets the Seoul p7 of coarse:naughty:


----------



## Crenshaw (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



werdnawee said:


> Awesomes pictures as always.
> 
> Can't wait to get mine but....
> 
> ...



i suspect all the review units are going to be olive.. we had to buy chocolate cake..which was brown...lol


and husky, why do you keep quoting yourself? :thinking:

Crenshaw


----------



## neophyte (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



Crenshaw said:


> hey wade, fantastic review...any chance the T1 head fits on the Tk10? i like the SS bezel...



It looks like the internal threads on the TK10/T11 are different enough to be a pain in the bezel.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Nice one, Wade. :thumbsup:


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Hi wadeF,
between TK10 & Raidfire Spear which is brighter?


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Nice pictures, good review. Thanks!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Great review with outstanding pictures


----------



## nanotech17 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



nanotech17 said:


> Hi wadeF,
> between TK10 & Raidfire Spear which is brighter?



and vs malakoff drop in


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



nanotech17 said:


> Hi wadeF,
> between TK10 & Raidfire Spear which is brighter?


 
The Spear will obviously have a lot more throw. As far as total output they should be about the same. I think the Malkoff M60 has the most total output, but throw is similar to the TK10, but on my lux meter my M60 has slightly higher LUX than the TK10. 

On my lux meter, I got these results at 1 meter:

Fenix T1: 6,450
Fenix TK10: 5,610
Malkoff M60: 6,500
Raidfire Spear: 23,400

The TK10 seems to have a heavier textured relfector than the T1 which gives it a nicer looking beam (no visible rings or dark halo around the hot spot with mine), so you loose a little lux in the hot spot. 

For most people using the TK10 as a tactical style light, such as clearing rooms, the improved beam is a benefit.


----------



## Abumustafa (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Once again Excelent Review Wade but the Spear Rules  look at the lux readings Damn


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



Abumustafa said:


> Once again Excelent Review Wade but the Spear Rules  look at the lux readings Damn


 
The Spear, DBS, Tiablo, etc, will easily out throw the TK10, but the TK10 is designed to be used differently, and it rules over the Spear as a tactical light.


----------



## husky20 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



Crenshaw said:


> i suspect all the review units are going to be olive.. we had to buy chocolate cake..which was brown...lol
> 
> 
> and husky, why do you keep quoting yourself? :thinking:
> ...


I dont know hmm


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



WadeF said:


> On my lux meter, I got these results at 1 meter:
> 
> Fenix T1: 6,450
> Fenix TK10: 5,610
> ...


Thanks for the comparison throw numbers Wade, and all the excellent pics. :thumbsup:

I see I have a lot to catch up. I like the look of this new light. Seems like Fenix really is listening to our feedback - I had much the same feelings about the T1 as you did, and this is definitely an improved design in many respects.


----------



## WadeF (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*



selfbuilt said:


> I see I have a lot to catch up. I like the look of this new light. Seems like Fenix really is listening to our feedback - I had much the same feelings about the T1 as you did, and this is definitely an improved design in many respects.


 
I'll look forward to your review as well.  I need to add more beam shots. 

It will be interesting to see what Fenix comes up with for the rest of the year. They just keep getting better with time. 

Now they have a E01 with GS Nichia LED for $15!


----------



## RobertM (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Picture Heavy as always)*

Those are some really nice pictures!!!

Thanks for the excellent review. Suprisingly, I think I kind of like the orange ring and button. 

-Robert


----------



## Dr. Leo Marvin (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Pics added 3/25 4:30pm)*

Great review Wade. Any idea what the lux rating on the dbs v2 with a textured reflector is? Thanks!


----------



## e2x2e (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Pics added 3/25 4:30pm)*

More pictures! You are THE MAN!!


----------



## I came to the light... (Mar 26, 2008)

wow, that last pic really looks like the illuminated area was cut out. I don't know if that's good because the spill's so bright, or bad because it doesn't have any spill beyond that. 

Amazing pics again WadeF :twothumbs


----------



## I came to the light... (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Fenix TK10 Review (Pics added 3/25 4:30pm)*



Dr. Leo Marvin said:


> Great review Wade. Any idea what the lux rating on the dbs v2 with a textured reflector is? Thanks!


 
I remember around 11-14 thousand, depending on the meter - meters have put DBS SMO anywhere between 20 and 30 thousand


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Mar 26, 2008)

But can it take rechargeables? Does it need 2 rcr123 or can it use a 17670?


----------



## WadeF (Mar 26, 2008)

eyeeatingfish said:


> But can it take rechargeables? Does it need 2 rcr123 or can it use a 17670?


 

"I wanted to add that I am using AW R123A's in my TK10 and they fit fine."


----------



## gilly (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice review, Wade! Much appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## harddrive (Mar 29, 2008)

WadeF said:


> "I wanted to add that I am using AW R123A's in my TK10 and they fit fine."



Is there any increase in output when using R123s instead of CR123s?

Have you done a runtime test using R123s and the light in high?

Thanks


----------



## WadeF (Mar 29, 2008)

harddrive said:


> Is there any increase in output when using R123s instead of CR123s?
> 
> Have you done a runtime test using R123s and the light in high?
> 
> Thanks


 
It's a BUCK circuit so there really should be no difference using CR123's, R123's, 4 R123's (if you could fit them in, hehe), etc. 

I haven't done any run time tests, but I'm sure others will. I'd guess maybe 40 minutes?


----------



## harddrive (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks wade :thumbsup:


----------



## JKL (Apr 8, 2008)

:twothumbs Thanks Wade, great review as usual.


----------



## marc123 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, thank you Wade, I just ordered one.


----------



## todo (Apr 9, 2008)

How is the tail switch removed, to allow changing out the orange rubber button ?


----------



## LargePig (Apr 9, 2008)

By the spring inside you'll see two little holes, use circlip or needle nose pliers to unscrew the switch using the holes....


----------



## todo (Apr 9, 2008)

got it, thanks


----------



## JKL (Apr 10, 2008)

Reading your review I have ordered the black version... 
wich is arrived today..... :naughty:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 10, 2008)

JKL said:


> Reading your review I have ordered the black version...
> which is arrived today..... :naughty:


 
A thing of beauty, indeed. My black TK10 should arrive in a couple of days.


----------



## WadeF (Apr 12, 2008)

Look good in black too.


----------



## werdnawee (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review Wade. Great photos as always.

My black one arrived 2 days ago.

I have discovered that the head comes off to reveal the LED.

So now I'm a bit unsure what to do.

1. I'm never modded anything (yet) so having access to the LED is not an advantage for me at the moment.

2. Now I can't switch from Turbo to Low as when I twist the head, only the head twists instead of the whole module.

So should I glue it permanently?


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 12, 2008)

I ordered my HA black TK10. Hopefully I'll have it on Tuesday 15 Apr.


----------



## __philippe (Apr 12, 2008)

werdnawee said:


> Thanks for the review Wade. Great photos as always.
> 
> My black one arrived 2 days ago.
> 
> ...


 

Perhaps you could apply a touch of this medicine:

http://makezine.com/pub/tool/Loctite_Stick

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## HKJ (Apr 12, 2008)

werdnawee said:


> Thanks for the review Wade. Great photos as always.
> 
> My black one arrived 2 days ago.
> 
> ...



1. There is no reason to mod it now, but in a year your may be able to get 50% more light from it, by replacing the led.

2. Can't your tighten the led module into the head, so it will stay for normal use?

If possible I would avoid to fix it permanently, but maintain the possibility to mod it at a later date.

I believe this was the problem that stopped the initial sale of the TK10, until the dealers found out how to fix it.


----------



## __philippe (Apr 12, 2008)

According to Loctite, the Threadlocker Blue is designed to be
"Removable with hand tools for easy disassembly"

See relevant mfr details here:

http://www.loctiteproducts.com/products/detail.asp?catid=10&subid=48&plid=153

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## EngEdge (Apr 19, 2008)

nice work. 

any comments on pocketability? not in terms of daily carry, but with regards to how comfortable it is to throw in your pocket when you need both hands free. from what i've seen it's on the border line.:shrug:


----------



## carl8190 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Help please guys*

How do i change my tk10 tail to orange how to i take apart the clicky i cant unscrew the bit inside the tailcap


----------



## HKJ (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Help please guys*



carl8190 said:


> How do i change my tk10 tail to orange how to i take apart the clicky i cant unscrew the bit inside the tailcap



You need something to go into the holes, some posibilities are a pincher or needle nose pliers.


----------



## Marduke (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Help please guys*



carl8190 said:


> How do i change my tk10 tail to orange how to i take apart the clicky i cant unscrew the bit inside the tailcap



Have you even tried searching?
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3061794


----------

